# DC Training routines



## jimm (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys was just wondering if any one had any good Doggcrapp training routines ive been reading up on it and like all of bodybuilding there are so many varied opinions. I know you guys are always good for a straight up answer tho, im going to be doing a 3 day split mon, wed, fri.. any help would be much appreciated..


----------



## R1balla (Aug 3, 2011)

i couldnt type it all. i would have to speak with you lol 

i follow the basic DC routine, but always change what specific exercise i do. for example: one week flat bench, the next, incline, the next semi incline  then move to DB flat, DB incline   just always confusing my body


----------



## minimal (Aug 3, 2011)

I use a tweaked DC.. it's one of the best routines around hands down.


----------



## jimm (Aug 3, 2011)

R1balla said:


> i couldnt type it all. i would have to speak with you lol
> 
> i follow the basic DC routine, but always change what specific exercise i do. for example: one week flat bench, the next, incline, the next semi incline then move to DB flat, DB incline just always confusing my body


 

Yeah thats cool man ive been reading up loads on it and started yesterday feel stronger already lol placebo! interested to see what this does for me in 3 months time!


----------



## socialdfan (Aug 3, 2011)

It works period. Stick to the principles and you will be quite satisfied.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 3, 2011)

could you post what you do, im trying to figure out what new program i will be starting tomorrow, trying to get some ideas.


----------



## pete26 (Aug 7, 2011)

R1balla said:


> i couldnt type it all. i would have to speak with you lol
> 
> i follow the basic DC routine, but always change what specific exercise i do. for example: one week flat bench, the next, incline, the next semi incline  then move to DB flat, DB incline   just always confusing my body



The creator of DC Training says constant change like that holds people back ur supposed to cycle through 3 exercises per body part till you plateau on any one of them then replace it


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have trained DC for a number of years, if you would like to PM me your routine, I can look at it and offer advice. It is hands down one of the best routines out there if you follow it to a "T". The diet is the part that gets most guys, they don't want to consume the amount of food you need to in order to grow. You also have to have a certain amount of training time under your belt and be able to push yourself extremely hard in the gym. Dante is a genius in my book, let me know how I can help.


----------



## jimm (Aug 12, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I have trained DC for a number of years, if you would like to PM me your routine, I can look at it and offer advice. It is hands down one of the best routines out there if you follow it to a "T". The diet is the part that gets most guys, they don't want to consume the amount of food you need to in order to grow. You also have to have a certain amount of training time under your belt and be able to push yourself extremely hard in the gym. Dante is a genius in my book, let me know how I can help.


 

Thats the thing mate its so confusing ive been reading up on the routines but every time i read about it theres conflicting advise i tell you what i will send you my routine and diet tomorow when i get a min... really wanna give this ago for a few months see what it does for me, its time i changed up my routine! for the most part it just doesnt feel like enough volume..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 12, 2011)

jimm said:


> Thats the thing mate its so confusing ive been reading up on the routines but every time i read about it theres conflicting advise i tell you what i will send you my routine and diet tomorow when i get a min... really wanna give this ago for a few months see what it does for me, its time i changed up my routine! for the most part it just doesnt feel like enough volume..



It's tough mentally to adjust to just 3 rest/pause sets, but if you do them right you will have nothing left at the end of your session. DC training is brutal, it will kick your ass if you bring the intensity needed. Very few guys can do just that though, they train half ass, get half ass results and say it's not enough volume. It was hard for me to adjust, but god damn did it allow me to get big.


----------



## pig (Sep 17, 2011)

DC is one tough program


----------

